# Rapha Festive 500. Anyone doing it?



## Heltor Chasca (15 Dec 2018)

https://www.rapha.cc/gb/en/stories/festive-500

In a nutshell: 500km within an 8 day period between 24 December and 31 December 2018.

I plan to do a 107km route on Boxing Day and a 205km on the 30th and a 206km on the 31st. 3 different, lovely routes from my doorstep. Restricted to those 3 days due to Christmas timetable issues.

Is anyone from here doing it and how, what, where when etc?

Audax Club Bristol are running an event on 29 December to complete all 500km in one ride!

http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/18-507/


----------



## 13 rider (15 Dec 2018)

I'm in did it last year . Plan to be out everyday yes including xmas day for an hour Im allowed .Bigger ride plan on the 27th with fellow CCers to crack a chunk off


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Dec 2018)

I'm in. Working two of the days and two others will be spent visiting family, but same as @13 rider planning to get rides in everyday and will be on the bigger ride on the 27th


----------



## Joffey (15 Dec 2018)

Saw a good joke about this on Twitter...

"How do you know if someone is doing the Festive 500? They never stop telling people about it'

Anyway, after the joviality, I am gonna see how it goes. 40 miles a day and if I'm way behind after a few days I won't do it but if I'm within sight after 5 or so days I will.


----------



## colly (15 Dec 2018)

Joffey said:


> Saw a good joke about this on Twitter...
> 
> "How do you know if someone is doing the Festive 500? They never stop telling people about it'
> 
> .


I wonder how many will be Vegans?


----------



## HLaB (15 Dec 2018)

I'll see what the weather brings. I've do enough miles at better times of the year so if icy I won't burst a gut to potentially miss those good miles


----------



## Andrew Br (15 Dec 2018)

colly said:


> I wonder how many will be Vegans?



Or fighter pilots.


----------



## colly (16 Dec 2018)

Probably quite a number of fixed riders in amongst them. Brain surgeons too.


----------



## Elybazza61 (16 Dec 2018)

I've done it before and signed up for it again but I dunno if I'll finish it this year.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Dec 2018)

Some are doing it as a single ride. Up your way as it happens


----------



## Heltor Chasca (16 Dec 2018)

YukonBoy said:


> Some are doing it as a single ride. Up your way as it happens



Have you been at the brandy butter again? RTFM


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Dec 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Have you been at the brandy butter again? RTFM




http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/18-507/


----------



## Heltor Chasca (16 Dec 2018)

YukonBoy said:


> http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/18-507/



I know. That link is in my OP. Does this mean they have to do it twice?


----------



## 13 rider (24 Dec 2018)

80km ticked off this morning the madness has begun


----------



## Ivo (24 Dec 2018)

Starting tomorrow morning for a DIY 500 which will take care of the Festive 500 as well. A nice route with a big loop around Brussels and returning via Ghent, Antwerp and Eindhoven.


----------



## roadrash (24 Dec 2018)

colly said:


> I wonder how many will be Vegans?



vegans that don't have a tv and don't like football


----------



## colly (24 Dec 2018)




----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Dec 2018)

At work today so went out at 05:30 for an extended commute. 134km in total today.

Will only be a short ride early tomorrow before family commitments take over.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Dec 2018)

Another 50km done. Out the door for 05:00 back just after 7.


----------



## albal (25 Dec 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Another 50km done. Out the door for 05:00 back just after 7.


-I did plan on going out at 0700, same as Xmas eve, but failed. If it don't happen it's no biggie. Tho last year I recall a lot colder temperature.


----------



## FishFright (25 Dec 2018)

roadrash said:


> vegans that don't have a tv and don't like football



But will have a German car in a black, white or resale grey - that the insist is actually silver


----------



## 13 rider (25 Dec 2018)

albal said:


> -I did plan on going out at 0700, same as Xmas eve, but failed. If it don't happen it's no biggie. Tho last year I recall a lot colder temperature.


Last year our local cc ride between Xmas and new year was cancelled due to snow


----------



## Elybazza61 (25 Dec 2018)

70k done yesterday and may be out on the club Boxing Day ride depending on circumstances,stances elsewhere.


----------



## Lilliburlero (26 Dec 2018)

I`m in. Got an imperial ton in on Monday and plan to do another this weekend, I`ll then get out on the 1st on January for my first qualifying ride for the 2019 CC ICaM Challenge. 

Hoping to do it in 3 rides, but I might do a small leg spinner on Friday for breakfast to knock a few miles off.


----------



## 13 rider (26 Dec 2018)

Lilliburlero said:


> I`m in. Got an imperial ton in on Monday and plan to do another this weekend, I`ll then get out on the 1st on January for my first qualifying ride for the 2019 CC ICaM Challenge.
> 
> Hoping to do it in 3 rides, but I might do a small leg spinner on Friday for breakfast to knock a few miles off.


You now it's Xmas Eve to new year's eve ?


----------



## 13 rider (26 Dec 2018)

187kms down 313kms to go


----------



## Lilliburlero (26 Dec 2018)

13 rider said:


> You now it's Xmas Eve to new year's eve ?



Oops 

That small leg spinner on Friday might take longer than I thought


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Dec 2018)

Just over 300km done. Good forum ride tomorrow will give me the chance of finishing it on Friday.


----------



## Ivo (26 Dec 2018)

My attempt to get it done in one go went up in smoke. Last week I did a 200 audax under hard conditions. This one was still in my legs. No power and a nagging headwind for the first 160k. Then some proper Flemish hills territory. By the time I arrived at the Zelzate service station I was 1h30 behind schedule and seriously knackerd. I spent far too much time there eating and warming up. That was really needed as halfway between Zelzate and Antwerp the energy drink in my thermobottles had turned to slush. My food was frozen solid. I slogged on to Antwerp, reaching the town 3 hours behind schedule. Time to call it a day because I have to work tomorrow. I decided us the southernly wind and cycle to Breda railway station. Ended there with 366k on Strava.


----------



## dodgy (26 Dec 2018)

colly said:


> I wonder how many will be Vegans?


Or people who don't have TVs


----------



## Heltor Chasca (26 Dec 2018)

Ivo said:


> My attempt to get it done in one go went up in smoke. Last week I did a 200 audax under hard conditions. This one was still in my legs. No power and a nagging headwind for the first 160k. Then some proper Flemish hills territory. By the time I arrived at the Zelzate service station I was 1h30 behind schedule and seriously knackerd. I spent far too much time there eating and warming up. That was really needed as halfway between Zelzate and Antwerp the energy drink in my thermobottles had turned to slush. My food was frozen solid. I slogged on to Antwerp, reaching the town 3 hours behind schedule. Time to call it a day because I have to work tomorrow. I decided us the southernly wind and cycle to Breda railway station. Ended there with 366k on Strava.



Noooooo! I’m sorry. Isn’t there anyway you can fit the rest in? It’s not much. Come on. We are cheering you on.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Dec 2018)

Ivo said:


> My attempt to get it done in one go went up in smoke. Last week I did a 200 audax under hard conditions. This one was still in my legs. No power and a nagging headwind for the first 160k. Then some proper Flemish hills territory. By the time I arrived at the Zelzate service station I was 1h30 behind schedule and seriously knackerd. I spent far too much time there eating and warming up. That was really needed as halfway between Zelzate and Antwerp the energy drink in my thermobottles had turned to slush. My food was frozen solid. I slogged on to Antwerp, reaching the town 3 hours behind schedule. Time to call it a day because I have to work tomorrow. I decided us the southernly wind and cycle to Breda railway station. Ended there with 366k on Strava.



Still a fantastic ride


----------



## StuAff (26 Dec 2018)

Ivo said:


> My attempt to get it done in one go went up in smoke. Last week I did a 200 audax under hard conditions. This one was still in my legs. No power and a nagging headwind for the first 160k. Then some proper Flemish hills territory. By the time I arrived at the Zelzate service station I was 1h30 behind schedule and seriously knackerd. I spent far too much time there eating and warming up. That was really needed as halfway between Zelzate and Antwerp the energy drink in my thermobottles had turned to slush. My food was frozen solid. I slogged on to Antwerp, reaching the town 3 hours behind schedule. Time to call it a day because I have to work tomorrow. I decided us the southernly wind and cycle to Breda railway station. Ended there with 366k on Strava.


Chapeau! Epic effort. Not a defeat, just a smaller- slightly smaller- win.


----------



## Ivo (26 Dec 2018)

Especially quite a few lessons learned. This is not something you simply do when seeing that your workschedule gives you a bit of space for it. Especially not when you only start planning 3 weeks ahead.
The better option might be setting out on the 24th in the evening to a hotel upwind and cycling with a tailwind and a train back.


----------



## Spartak (26 Dec 2018)

Two rides so far..... 58 kms on Christmas Eve to Chepstow & 48 kms today inc. the local Boxing Day time trial on the U103 course.


----------



## Ivo (27 Dec 2018)

I've uploaded a few photo's of my ride:
https://fotoalbum.dds.nl/ivo_m/festive5002018/1
Strava details: https://www.strava.com/activities/2036850993


----------



## 13 rider (27 Dec 2018)

332 km down after today's ride 168km to go


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Dec 2018)

472.99km (so tempted to go ride that 0.01 )


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Dec 2018)

525km


----------



## AlanW (28 Dec 2018)

94kms to do and three days remaining....sorted


----------



## 13 rider (29 Dec 2018)

84km to go with 2 days to go should be ok


----------



## Heltor Chasca (29 Dec 2018)

Roughly 400km to go and two days left to fit that all into.


----------



## 13 rider (29 Dec 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Roughly 400km to go and two days left to fit that all into.


Still doable


----------



## Heltor Chasca (29 Dec 2018)

13 rider said:


> Still doable



I have a plan.

I have had youngest daughter (9) staying with me until today and she is with her mum for New Year, so I have 2 days free from tomorrow. She is too young to stay home alone with a box of matches and petrol. She also woke up with Turkey Pox (chicken) on Christmas Day so I haven’t been able to get out much. 

To be honest I’m quite looking forward to a rest and some free time astride my bicycle.


----------



## AlanW (29 Dec 2018)

Completed this morning, just in time for a three hour track session this evening!


----------



## 13 rider (30 Dec 2018)

Job done with a day to spare . Just enough ride of 85 km . Commute tomorrow will add another 25 Kms


----------



## Ivo (31 Dec 2018)

Resumed my attempt yesterday with a 79km ride from my christmas holiday place. Today a 38k ride and the 20k I needed between trains on friday did the rest. 503k done now. 
I must say that the area south of Berlin is very nice for cycling.


----------



## Fiona R (31 Dec 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> I have a plan.
> 
> I have had youngest daughter (9) staying with me until today and she is with her mum for New Year, so I have 2 days free from tomorrow. She is too young to stay home alone with a box of matches and petrol. She also woke up with Turkey Pox (chicken) on Christmas Day so I haven’t been able to get out much.
> 
> To be honest I’m quite looking forward to a rest and some free time astride my bicycle.


The plan is going to plan. Instead of being ride buddy I have just been the last control for day 2 of the two back to back 200kms in the plan. "Heltor" is riding strong with 65km to go. I will be back to check messages later on and cheer him into the finish line well before midnight. Determined riding.


----------



## Fiona R (31 Dec 2018)

I so wanted to do it but with only 2 full days free to ride it wasn't going to happen, 178km. Next year?


----------



## albal (31 Dec 2018)

Completed today only to realise privacy settings were wrong! All good now set to 'everyone'. Most of it done in last x3 days. 67/77/72 miles. I was just not up to it after Xmas day. 518kms.


----------



## Joffey (31 Dec 2018)

Well I managed 126km... Maybe next year!


----------



## Heltor Chasca (31 Dec 2018)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> The plan is going to plan. Instead of being ride buddy I have just been the last control for day 2 of the two back to back 200kms in the plan. "Heltor" is riding strong with 65km to go. I will be back to check messages later on and cheer him into the finish line well before midnight. Determined riding.



Scraped in as a late finisher. 207ish kilometres done today. 2 x 200s back to back is going to hurt in the morning. 517km in 3 rides is on the slate. Happy New Year @Cranky Knee Girl and to Mr Cranky Back Boy. 

It’s been good. Again next year?


----------



## Milzy (31 Dec 2018)

I got almost half way then realised my family wanted me close by. I decided to do a bit of indoor turbo & eat & drink plenty. Good balance I thought. 
No doubt some Rapha gimps will sow their badges onto their cycling clothes.


----------



## 13 rider (1 Jan 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Scraped in as a late finisher. 207ish kilometres done today. 2 x 200s back to back is going to hurt I. The morning. 517km in 3 rides is on the slate. Happy New Year @Cranky Knee Girl and to Mr Cranky Back Boy.
> 
> It’s been good. Again next year?


Brilliant effort


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Jan 2019)

Milzy said:


> I got almost half way then realised my family wanted me close by. I decided to do a bit of indoor turbo & eat & drink plenty. Good balance I thought.
> No doubt some Rapha gimps will sow their badges onto their cycling clothes.



Swimming trunks maybe


----------



## Fiona R (2 Jan 2019)

Milzy said:


> No doubt some Rapha gimps will sow their badges onto their cycling clothes.


I wanna be a gimp. Only 178km for me.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (8 Mar 2019)

This arrived today. Very Kwa-Zulu. I like.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Mar 2019)

Got mine as well today. Missus won't sew it to my shorts though


----------



## AlanW (11 Mar 2019)

Pity that they no longer put the dates on them?


----------



## Fiona R (3 Dec 2019)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> I so wanted to do it but with only 2 full days free to ride it wasn't going to happen, 178km. Next year?


Anyone for 2019? 

I'm in, only one short work day in the period (I can extend the commute) and not catering for "that" many this year. Certainly not a houseful for a fortnight like it usually is. I wasn't going to bother with a Christmas Cake but have now realised it is essential. The fruit is soaking...


----------



## Ivo (3 Dec 2019)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> Anyone for 2019?
> 
> I'm in, only one short work day in the period (I can extend the commute) and not catering for "that" many this year. Certainly not a houseful for a fortnight like it usually is. I wasn't going to bother with a Christmas Cake but have now realised it is essential. The fruit is soaking...



No chance for me this year, still badly out of shape after PBP and hardly any time between work and the usual new years festival I'll attend.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Dec 2019)

It would be rude not to have a go again


----------



## Heltor Chasca (4 Dec 2019)

Possibly. Schedule is very problematic this year.


----------



## 13 rider (4 Dec 2019)

Yep I will give it a go, but short of days off work so might struggle hoping for decent weather


----------



## AlanW (5 Dec 2019)

Every year I swear blind that I'm not going to do it again, and every year I still do......


----------



## Heigue'r (5 Dec 2019)

Done the easy bit and signed up,with two young children and relations calling over the festive period that I dont see often enough..it could be a struggle,If I dont get out on christmas eve,I think that will be it😂😂


----------



## AlanW (5 Dec 2019)

Ive always found that the key to completing the challenge is to hit the first couple of days hard and have one 100 mile ride so that you have miles in the bank. At least it gives you the chance to take a day out for family stuff if necessary, but as soon as you miss a couple of days then its all over IMHO


----------



## jongooligan (7 Dec 2019)

I'm in again. Don't know why I bother, I've never completed it. Mrs. jg's family are from Eastern Europe and celebrate Christmas on the 24th so that's a write off. On the 25th I need to be at my owd lasses a hundred miles away but there'll be no chance of riding down with the hangover from the previous day plus I'd not get down in time for dinner. Boxing Day = another hangover. Not looking good up to now is it?

Probably get started on the 27th then. 28th also looking good but there's another stumbling block the day after with a family celebration in Donny. 30th = yet another hangover but 31st should be OK.

The plan:
27th - 167km
28th - 167km
31st - 167km
Should be a doddle as long as the weather is OK.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Dec 2019)

jongooligan said:


> I'm in again. Don't know why I bother, I've never completed it. Mrs. jg's family are from Eastern Europe and celebrate Christmas on the 24th so that's a write off. On the 25th I need to be at my owd lasses a hundred miles away but there'll be no chance of riding down with the hangover from the previous day plus I'd not get down in time for dinner. Boxing Day = another hangover. Not looking good up to now is it?
> 
> Probably get started on the 27th then. 28th also looking good but there's another stumbling block the day after with a family celebration in Donny. 30th = yet another hangover but 31st should be OK.
> 
> ...



24-26th get out and do an hour each day, you'll bag between 40 and 50 miles and be well on your way.


----------



## jongooligan (7 Dec 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> 24-26th get out and do an hour each day, you'll bag between 40 and 50 miles and be well on your way.



You've just reminded me that we're at home to Preston on Boxing Day. That's the 27th out the window too!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Dec 2019)

Shame doesn't start on 22nd as I'd have 200km in the bag on the first day then.


----------



## Racing roadkill (7 Dec 2019)

It’s designed with the absolute worst time window possible. Most years, I try and do 2 160 mile rides, in the first 3 days, it’s easier to finish it then.


----------



## Ivo (7 Dec 2019)

Last year the work schedule worked fine and I could have a go at the 500 at Christmas. I didn't manage do it at once due to some alergy issues, I stranded at 330k. But that was only 170km left to do. So a couple of rides when I was on holidays in Germany settled the remainder. Getting the largest part done during your first ride is a good idea.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (23 Dec 2019)

Anyone starting tomorrow?


----------



## 13 rider (23 Dec 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Anyone starting tomorrow?


Working tomorrow so planning an extended commute


----------



## Racing roadkill (23 Dec 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Anyone starting tomorrow?


Yes. I think I’ll split it into five 100 Km rides this year. The first one will take me on a tried and trusted 100 Km loop.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Dec 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Anyone starting tomorrow?



Same as @13 rider I'm at work tomorrow, so I'll see what I can do to and from work.


----------



## jongooligan (24 Dec 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Anyone starting tomorrow?



I set the alarm so that I could start at 6am to get some miles in before having to do family stuff. Didn't sleep well so got up at 5am, started to get my kit on but then realised rain was rattling on the bathroom window. Went back to bed.

Not setting any more alarms this Christmas. I'll ride when I can and if I want to. If that results in 500k then whoopee! If not ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Heigue'r (24 Dec 2019)

jongooligan said:


> I set the alarm so that I could start at 6am to get some miles in before having to do family stuff. Didn't sleep well so got up at 5am, started to get my kit on but then realised rain was rattling on the bathroom window. Went back to bed.
> 
> Not setting any more alarms this Christmas. I'll ride when I can and if I want to. If that results in 500k then whoopee! If not ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


I could have written this exact post.Didn't get as far as putting kit on


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Dec 2019)

I got up at 5am, it wasn't raining and I had to go to work anyway so I was out of the door before 05:30.


----------



## VeloMule (24 Dec 2019)

I got in 29km today which is a start... plan to go out at 8am tomorrow to get 100km in... will see how my week progresses.


----------



## Racing roadkill (24 Dec 2019)

It was windy and rainy but I got just over 100 Kms done today.


----------



## unlikely (25 Dec 2019)

A mate has coaxed me in to trying this, but not sure if I'll complete it.

I managed to get 115km in yesterday afternoon/evening, which is the longest, darkest and wettest road ride I've ever done!
I was hoping to use tomorrows less than ideal forecast as an excuse to bail, but the forecast is looking pretty OK now, so I may have to attempt another triple figure spin :-/


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Dec 2019)

Very wet 50km this morning, but per the forecast this should be the worst day weather wise


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Dec 2019)

Ivo said:


> No chance for me this year, still badly out of shape after PBP and hardly any time between work and the usual new years festival I'll attend.



Me to, too long a break after PBP


----------



## Racing roadkill (26 Dec 2019)

I headed out for another 100 Kms today, but the weather turned about as nasty as I’ve ever ridden in, the back roads were becoming impassable as I was reaching them, so I cut it short. It just means a re jig of my original plan, which had this ride as a reserve / just in case ride towards the end.


----------



## 13 rider (26 Dec 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Very wet 50km this morning, but per the forecast this should be the worst day weather wise


Same here ,cut short a planner 50 miler ,slightly behind target


----------



## unlikely (26 Dec 2019)

I did manage 137km today, but I'm dead.
My Polar Flow recovery diary has me in the Very Strained area, and not even returning to the Strained area until Tuesday!

I am probably going to quit now, as I've got to work 3 days before the end of the challenge, and continuing is likely to have more negatives than positives in terms of recovery and fitness.


----------



## Fiona R (26 Dec 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Very wet 50km this morning, but per the forecast this should be the worst day weather wise


Was very wet here this morning too and I couldn't go out until lunchtime anyway, procrastinated some more so did a damp 50km this afternoon rather than nearer 50 miles, which is good enough. I'm weighted to second half as working tomorrow afternoon and couldn't go out in the lovely weather yesterday!

130km/500


----------



## Soltydog (26 Dec 2019)

Well I've done more than I expected to this week, currently on 282 km so might as well try & push on for the 500


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Dec 2019)

Soltydog said:


> Well I've done more than I expected to this week, currently on 282 km so might as well try & push on for the 500



You're smashing it


----------



## Fiona R (26 Dec 2019)

Soltydog said:


> Well I've done more than I expected to this week, currently on 282 km so might as well try & push on for the 500


You're flying! You're not allowed not to do it now


----------



## Soltydog (26 Dec 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> You're smashing it





Cranky Knee Girl said:


> You're flying! You're not allowed not to do it now



Cheers, won't be able to carry on my current rate after tomorrow. Out for a while tomorrow, hopefully 100km+, but then shopping on Saturday , football on Sunday & back to work Monday, but fingers crossed I'll get the 500 in


----------



## Milzy (26 Dec 2019)

No chance. It would destroy my immune system. I’ll stick to some structured training on the Neo & probably get the same fitness gains in 25% of the time.


----------



## itboffin (26 Dec 2019)

Heigue'r said:


> I could have written this exact post.Didn't get as far as putting kit on



Same for me alarm went off at 6:30 but the rain plus generally being knackered after a tough year at work, I rolled over and went straight back to sleep, mind you i'm still 50/50 about completing this challenge one more time but spilt over three big rides.

I did 500km at the beginning of Dec in five days so it would be nice to bookend the month.


----------



## itboffin (28 Dec 2019)

Super disappointing today was the first day I've been free from festive commitments and able to get out for a planned 100 miler, seems I've some kind of stomach bug or the likes, guts in bits no energy and aching all over my back and legs


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Dec 2019)

Finished it this morning.


----------



## tallliman (29 Dec 2019)

Not feeling great today, aching everywhere with a dull fatigue so after 300km complete, I really don't see me finishing this now. Still, 300km in 5 days is easily the best I've done this year!


----------



## 13 rider (29 Dec 2019)

tallliman said:


> Not feeling great today, aching everywhere with a dull fatigue so after 300km complete, I really don't see me finishing this now. Still, 300km in 5 days is easily the best I've done this year!


Still a cracking effort


----------



## Pale Rider (29 Dec 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Finished it this morning.



Why are none of us surprised?


----------



## IBarrett (29 Dec 2019)

I was hoping to work around family commitments and achieve The Rapha this year. But terrible weather on the first day cut short my ride and looks to have put paid to that. I’ve managed 3 rides and will be out tomorrow to get to @250 miles, but I think that’s it for me. 
Well done to those who have and will accomplish this feat this year.


----------



## Fiona R (29 Dec 2019)

IBarrett said:


> I was hoping to work around family commitments and achieve The Rapha this year. But terrible weather on the first day cut short my ride and looks to have put paid to that. I’ve managed 3 rides and will be out tomorrow to get to @250 miles, but I think that’s it for me.
> Well done to those who have and will accomplish this feat this year.


You do know it is 500km not 500 miles.? I’m sure you do but just wanted to make sure in case the missing gap was doable.


----------



## Fiona R (29 Dec 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Finished it this morning.


Excellent riding.


----------



## Fiona R (29 Dec 2019)

Still chipping away. 140km to go. Not got wet the last two days but longest ride has only been 90.km. Christmas cake sized dollops


----------



## Soltydog (29 Dec 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Finished it this morning.


Well done Chris, great effort for 7th consecutive Festive 500 


Cranky Knee Girl said:


> Still chipping away. 140km to go.


Doable if you have the free time, weather looks ok for next couple of days.

I've got 32km to go, which I'll get on my commute tomorrow all being well. Last 7 days have been my best mileage ever over a Christmas week, just shy of 322miles, but the weather hasn't been too bad at all. I can't see me doing the festive 500 every year, but it gave me something to aim for over this least few days


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Dec 2019)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> Still chipping away. 140km to go. Not got wet the last two days but longest ride has only been 90.km. Christmas cake sized dollops



Compared to the riding you've done this year, 140km over two days should be a doddle for you.


----------



## Pale Rider (30 Dec 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Compared to the riding you've done this year, 140km over two days should be a doddle for you.



Absolutely, @Cranky Knee Girl could wipe up most of us when it comes to banging out distance.


----------



## Fiona R (30 Dec 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Compared to the riding you've done this year, 140km over two days should be a doddle for you.


It wasn't a doddle but it's done. Cracking day.


Pale Rider said:


> Absolutely, @Cranky Knee Girl could wipe up most of us when it comes to banging out distance.


My only talent is I'm quite good at not giving up/getting there eventually. I seem to know people who don't ride for 6 months and bang out a 200 complaining they are the fattest/unfittest they have ever been and still are far slimmer/far faster when I have tried pretty hard this year! Then there are all those that did the challenge all in one go on Saturday, and added over 10% riding to/fro as well!


----------



## Fiona R (30 Dec 2019)

Soltydog said:


> Doable if you have the free time, weather looks ok for next couple of days.


Weather was supposed to be stunning, I managed to stay in fog for most of it when all around was lovely, and worrying about being too hot turned into figgy freezing!


----------



## Pale Rider (30 Dec 2019)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> It wasn't a doddle but it's done. Cracking day.
> 
> My only talent is I'm quite good at not giving up/getting there eventually. I seem to know people who don't ride for 6 months and bang out a 200 complaining they are the fattest/unfittest they have ever been and still are far slimmer/far faster when I have tried pretty hard this year! Then there are all those that did the challenge all in one go on Saturday, and added over 10% riding to/fro as well!



Not giving up is all the talent you need.

I suppose we all judge ourselves by our peers.

You seem to know some very committed cyclists.

The wider public would have trouble even understanding how anyone could do the miles on a bike you do.

I recall talking to some shoppers outside Tesco in Goole during a break on a CC York/Humber Bridge forum ride.

You could see the bafflement on their faces as we explained we were part way through a 105 mile loop.


----------



## Fiona R (30 Dec 2019)

Pale Rider said:


> Not giving up is all the talent you need.
> 
> I suppose we all judge ourselves by our peers.
> 
> ...


It's colleagues who think I'm a basket case for commuting 5 miles each way, in the dark in winter too. You have to be careful who knows really what you get up to in spare time, otherwise you get categorised


----------



## Soltydog (30 Dec 2019)

Pale Rider said:


> You could see the bafflement on their faces as we explained we were part way through a 105 mile loop.



Similar to the Fridays ride from York a couple of years ago, "You doing it for a charity?" reply "No, just for fun" the average Joe public can't get it 
ps I didn't like to mention that I'd already done 70 miles cycling to get there


----------



## 13 rider (30 Dec 2019)

Just 17 km to go tomorrows commute in will take care of that . The last 2 days of 50 mile rides I have found a lot harder than I expected ,today's was my slowest ride for sometime legs really feeling the constant riding and today was day 666 of my run


----------



## Pale Rider (30 Dec 2019)

Soltydog said:


> Similar to the Fridays ride from York a couple of years ago, "You doing it for a charity?" reply "No, just for fun" the average Joe public can't get it
> ps I didn't like to mention that I'd already done 70 miles cycling to get there



I had something similar when I got lost near Stockton going to my static caravan in North Yorkshire.

For simplicity, I asked a passer-by for directions to the next town - Yarm - about 10 miles away.

"How will you get there, on that?" he said, pointing to my bike.

He may not have realised it was an ebike, but he clearly couldn't grasp how anyone would cycle that distance.

I didn't tell him I'd already done 25 miles to get to Stockton and had another 20 to do after Yarm.


----------



## Soltydog (30 Dec 2019)

13 rider said:


> Just 17 km to go tomorrows commute in will take care of that . The last 2 days of 50 mile rides I have found a lot harder than I expected ,today's was my slowest ride for sometime legs really feeling the constant riding and today was day 666 of my run



I'm certain that you will manage 17km  & 666 days , that's one hell of a run,well done  
I've had a few rest days this year (5 I think) & I'll probably skip riding NYD then I can't do every day next year & there's no pressure then

Got my festive500 completed today with my commute as expected, wasn't as cold as I expected though so was a little warm on my ride in. I'd been cleaning a few of the fleet this morning & my fingers were really feeling the cold, but must have warmed considerably by the time I rode in, as I certainly didn't need 2 pairs of gloves on


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 Dec 2019)

13 rider said:


> Just 17 km to go tomorrows commute in will take care of that . The last 2 days of 50 mile rides I have found a lot harder than I expected ,today's was my slowest ride for sometime legs really feeling the constant riding and today was day 666 of my run


You need to have a day off the bike


----------



## Pale Rider (31 Dec 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> You need to have a day off the bike



Not, of course, that there's any element of competition between you two.


----------



## Fiona R (1 Jan 2020)

Today I'm mostly horizontal, haven't gone on club ride nor for the Clevedon Marine Lake swim. still glowing from finishing Festive 500 on Monday with a lovely 146km solo outing into the Mendips fog and Rapha archive at Shepton Mallet. Fortunately it got a bit easier over to Glastonbury and a whizz round Kingston Seymour, a village I visited on nearly every ride last week. Didn't quite make it back by dark when the freezing fog came rolling in but at least I was just left with the well known commute to creep along. 511km I went and got milk and eggs and veg yesterday and rounded up to 5km to make 517km total and 4019m of climbing. quite pleased with myself for not making it too unethically flat....

Usually Festive 500 is impossible, as we're catering for so many as everyone stays/no local family. Was only really Christmas Day catering this year, and only one shift at work for me in the period too, that was fun timing 80km to arrive at work with just enough time to change. OH was working so I could be selfish and do it in a not epic way. Built up a nice combination of short rides, rides with others, one with husband on Saturday and a decent solo day out to finish off. Good to get home and be hungry and allowed to eat the fridge and not feel like a beached whale.

Well done @Supersuperleeds (i'm annoyed you beat me ) and @Soltydog and @13 rider

Anyone else?


----------



## AlanW (1 Jan 2020)

Despite me saying every year that lm not doing it ever again, l always end up doing it! Managed to complete it and still have a couple of days spare, which is always good.

But thats it, ive completed it every year since it first started and I'm not doing it again!!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Jan 2020)

You can all now register for your swimming badge. There is a link on the Strava challenge page.


----------



## Fiona R (1 Jan 2020)

AlanW said:


> Despite me saying every year that lm not doing it ever again, l always end up doing it! Managed to complete it and still have a couple of days spare, which is always good.
> 
> But thats it, ive completed it every year since it first started and I'm not doing it again!!


Incredible achievement @AlanW Having only done it once, and a very benign year too, massive chapeau.


----------



## IBarrett (1 Jan 2020)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> You do know it is 500km not 500 miles.? I’m sure you do but just wanted to make sure in case the missing gap was doable.


Yes I did know it was 500km but thanks for mentioning it just in case.
I went out yesterday because I needed 71 miles to finish it and did 85 so I’m well over. It was a hard day though. I rode in fog all day with no more than 100mts visibility. And being out in the countryside made it quite miserable and difficult to stay warm. It was probably one of my most mentally challenging days in the saddle ever.


----------



## Fiona R (2 Jan 2020)

IBarrett said:


> Yes I did know it was 500km but thanks for mentioning it just in case.
> I went out yesterday because I needed 71 miles to finish it and did 85 so I’m well over. It was a hard day though. I rode in fog all day with no more than 100mts visibility. And being out in the countryside made it quite miserable and difficult to stay warm. It was probably one of my most mentally challenging days in the saddle ever.


Very well done! Especially for going well over, it's so tempting to just do 0.5km more than necessary. I found the fog very challenging on Monday too. Foggy Festives we are


----------



## Pale Rider (4 Jan 2020)

How did you Festive 500 riders navigate and record your rides?

Shane Miller - GPLama on YouTube - tested a different GPS unit on each of the eight days of his challenge.

His review is informative, and it's clever the way he has added interest to what is essentially a dull topic.

Very little riding in the video, but his remarks about the various devices are worth listening to.

If you can't be bothered to watch it, the Hammerhead Karoo is the winner.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FNNYLYvTkEM


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Jan 2020)

Pale Rider said:


> How did you Festive 500 riders navigate and record your rides?
> 
> Shane Miller - GPLama on YouTube - tested a different GPS unit on each of the eight days of his challenge.
> 
> ...




I use a Satmap Active 20. It was originally designed as a walking GPS so is a bit bulkier than a traditional cycling unit, the mapping on it is absolutely fantastic. I have open street mapping, OS 1:50,000 and 1:25,000 for the whole of GB on it.


----------



## Pale Rider (5 Jan 2020)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I use a Satmap Active 20. It was originally designed as a walking GPS so is a bit bulkier than a traditional cycling unit, the mapping on it is absolutely fantastic. I have open street mapping, OS 1:50,000 and 1:25,000 for the whole of GB on it.



That package is £680 from the OS, although they are right to call it 'platinum'.

The map package is about as good as you could get.

And as with computers, there's no substitute for screen real estate.

https://www.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/shop/gps-device-satmap-active-20-platinum.html


----------



## Ivo (5 Jan 2020)

For important rides I use 1 Etrex 30 on my handlebars and a back up Etrex 30 in my rackpack.


----------



## Fiona R (9 Jan 2020)

Pale Rider said:


> How did you Festive 500 riders navigate and record your rides?
> 
> Shane Miller - GPLama on YouTube - tested a different GPS unit on each of the eight days of his challenge.
> 
> ...



Garmin 1000 for routing/recording and phone Strava back up recording. Devise routes in Ride with GPS.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Mar 2020)

2019 swimming badge turned up the other day.


----------



## 13 rider (28 Mar 2020)

Supersuperleeds said:


> 2019 swimming badge turned up the other day.


Mine came yesterday I'd forgot all about it . Nice of Rapha to include a catalogue so I can see how expensive here kit is


----------



## Fiona R (28 Mar 2020)

13 rider said:


> Mine came yesterday I'd forgot all about it . Nice of Rapha to include a catalogue so I can see how expensive here kit is


Got mine Thursday too  There was some paper recycling too, I managed F500 and winter rides of RRtY with Aldi 4yo winter tights costing £15


----------



## 13 rider (28 Mar 2020)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> Got mine Thursday too  There was some paper recycling too, I managed F500 and winter rides of RRtY with Aldi 4yo winter tights costing £15


Just think how much easier those rides would have been with some Rapha leggings with a zero on the end . Apparently they pedal the bike for you


----------



## Fiona R (28 Mar 2020)

13 rider said:


> Just think how much easier those rides would have been with some Rapha leggings with a zero on the end . Apparently they pedal the bike for you


Really? Shame they don't fit me either, I'm not a Rapha cyclist shape


----------



## Racing roadkill (5 Apr 2020)

I just moved my lawnmower ( in my porch by the letterbox ) and look what was underneath it.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Dec 2020)

You can count virtual rides this year, will make it easier.


----------



## itboffin (2 Dec 2020)

Supersuperleeds said:


> You can count virtual rides this year, will make it easier.



Yeah but that defeats the purpose if you ask me much like our fellow riders in warm winter countries, anyone can go outside and ride when it dry warm and sunny, i will never forget the year i did it, back to back storms every ride was a battle.


----------



## 13 rider (2 Dec 2020)

I've joined again ,will struggle with limited time off work and a lack of motivation for longer rides ,No virtual miles for me


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Dec 2020)

Supersuperleeds said:


> You can count virtual rides this year, will make it easier.



A damn sight easier and defeating the purpose really.


----------



## AlanW (2 Dec 2020)

Supersuperleeds said:


> You can count virtual rides this year, will make it easier.


IMHO they should have kept it separate from the original Rapha 500 challenge and called it something different.
But the proof in the pudding will be how many complete it this year compared to previous years when we in the UK had to do battle with the elements.


----------



## Milzy (2 Dec 2020)

It makes it very easy IMO. Get TT bike and hammer along the flats in the warmth. Hardly a challenge.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (2 Dec 2020)

Surely every year, perhaps moreso his year - cycling forum comments should be encouraging people to dust their bikes off and attempt the F500, inside, outside or a combination.

Knocking people down is easier than building them up innit


----------



## AlanW (2 Dec 2020)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Surely every year, perhaps moreso his year - cycling forum comments should be encouraging people to dust their bikes off and attempt the F500, inside, outside or a combination.
> 
> Knocking people down is easier than building them up innit



I agree to a point, but as lve said in my post above, why not just call it the Zwift 500 challenge and keep the Rapha 500 as a stand alone proper challenge. 

I've done and completed every Rapha 500 challenge since they first started and l know how it has pained me to go out in some truly awful conditions when l really really didnt want to just to finish it.

But this year, when it's cold and raining or it's late at night and lm down on my schedule, l'll just hop on the trainer and bang a few miles in to get back on track. Not quite the same really is it?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (2 Dec 2020)

Choice.


----------



## straas (3 Dec 2020)

Is there a penalty for those doing it in the south east vs the highlands?


----------



## tallliman (3 Dec 2020)

I'm glad that Zwift miles can count this year. I'm on call over parts of Christmas so I sometimes struggle to finish this but I'll probably do most of the miles outside!


----------



## GoldenLamprey (3 Dec 2020)

Another vote for calling the virtual option something else. Same with Australia in summer. It is all too easy and devalues the real achievement (and original point) of getting the distance in during short days (or darkness) and poor weather.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (3 Dec 2020)

Times change, things move on.. Rapha wanted it open to all 🤷


----------



## GoldenLamprey (3 Dec 2020)

A variant on 'dumbing down', I suppose.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Dec 2020)

Indoors on a trainer on a slope set at -15%. Won’t take long 😉


----------



## matticus (3 Dec 2020)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Times change, things move on.. Rapha wanted it open to all 🤷


Doesn't mean we have to like it!

I was only interested when there was a free badge - since then it's just an opportunity for us to do Crappa's marketing for them unpaid.
But I sure as eggs wouldn't have been interested in a badge you could win indoors!

I laugh at those in kind climates who brag about their distances; it's just a bit of fun, so they don't bother me. Likewise the guys who "win" by knocking-out 500k in the first 30hours (or less) - they are always in places with perfect (and un-festive) weather!!!


Of course, Raffa will ride this out, by continuing to produce tasteful stylish kit that we're all desperate to find under the tree:


----------



## ianrauk (3 Dec 2020)

matticus said:


> Of course, Raffa will ride this out, by continuing to produce tasteful stylish kit that we're all desperate to find under the tree:


----------



## Fiona R (4 Dec 2020)

AlanW said:


> I agree to a point, but as lve said in my post above, why not just call it the Zwift 500 challenge and keep the Rapha 500 as a stand alone proper challenge.
> 
> I've done and completed every Rapha 500 challenge since they first started and l know how it has pained me to go out in some truly awful conditions when l really really didnt want to just to finish it.
> 
> But this year, when it's cold and raining or it's late at night and lm down on my schedule, l'll just hop on the trainer and bang a few miles in to get back on track. Not quite the same really is it?


So you are riding again this year? I think I remember you saying "never again"


----------



## Fiona R (4 Dec 2020)

This year is going to be much much harder but I need a target now everything has gone pear shaped the last month. I just had to bin a 5/12 RRtY 😢 can't really start until 27th and 31st out too except for commute.


----------



## DiddlyDodds (5 Dec 2020)

Not a chance on this one , Christmas is for feet up watching tv and getting fatter.


----------



## Dogtrousers (6 Dec 2020)

Given that I'll be at home the whole period - rather than driving up and down the country - I might give this a bash.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Dec 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> Given that I'll be at home the whole period - rather than driving up and down the country - I might give this a bash.



Turbo?


----------



## Dogtrousers (6 Dec 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Turbo?


Meh ... not given it any thought. Probably on the road. 

I think doing distance on the turbo is harder than on the road, because of the boredom factor. I think you have to have Zwift for the turbo don't you, and I've not installed that.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Dec 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> Meh ... not given it any thought. Probably on the road.
> 
> I think doing distance on the turbo is harder than on the road, because of the boredom factor. I think you have to have Zwift for the turbo don't you, and I've not installed that.



I have RGT which is free.


----------



## Dogtrousers (6 Dec 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> I have RGT which is free.


So do I. But I think if you want to annoy people by doing the Rapha F500 on the turbo then you have to have Zwift. (Which isn't free ... I don't think)

Let's see. If I get to 499km I'd be tempted to do the last one indoors, just to be awkward.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (6 Dec 2020)

Something tells me it's specifically Zwift rides


----------



## Dogtrousers (6 Dec 2020)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Something tells me it's specifically Zwift rides


Yes.  _"This year, it enters a new world altogether as kilometres covered on Zwift count towards your Festive 500 total for the first time " _https://www.rapha.cc/gb/en/stories/festive-500


----------



## matticus (7 Dec 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> I think doing distance on the turbo is harder than on the road, because of the boredom factor


On the plus side, there is usually less climbing.


----------



## Fiona R (7 Dec 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> Not sure if this is a funny joke along the lines of "how can you say you have done x miles on the turbo ... you didn't go anywhere", or if there's another point.
> 
> If it is a joke ...
> 
> ...


The home café stop is totally a thing this year.


----------



## matticus (8 Dec 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> If it is a joke ...


Indeedy x



Dogtrousers said:


> Anyway as things out it doesn't really matter to me as I don't want to sign up to Zwift so it looks like if I do attempt it, it will all have to be outside. Although I am thinking of doing some loops where I can call in at home for a cuppa and maybe a hot meal en route, which some people will no doubt disapprove of because it isn't real enough.


This whole business throws up so many new questions ... if you do ride two loops from home, then is the pit-stop actually "en route" ??? I just don't know 

(good to know we'll have something to talk about over Chrimbo - apart from Sean Connery movies.)


----------



## Ming the Merciless (8 Dec 2020)

Did a turbo effort yesterday. Did an hour downhill at average of 70 km/h. I’ll have the Rapha 500 done in 7 hours 😂😂😂


----------



## matticus (8 Dec 2020)

They should learn from Audax - max speed 30kph (25 on some events).


----------



## Ming the Merciless (8 Dec 2020)

matticus said:


> They should learn from Audax - max speed 30kph (25 on some events).



But under audax rules you’d need to complete the 500km in no more than 33 hours elapsed. With Rapha 500 you get a whole week, so it’s actually far slower than audax speeds.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (8 Dec 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> Annoyingly on my setup, you have to pedal downhill otherwise it switches itself off. I need an upgrade. You should be able to freewheel.



You can! About 20 mins in I was overheating. So I got off my bike to take my jacket off. When I got back on the bike it was still doing 68km/h on its own!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (8 Dec 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> How did you manage to get back on at that speed?



Quick sprint then jump on. Good job it wasn’t fixed.


----------



## AlanW (11 Dec 2020)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> So you are riding again this year? I think I remember you saying "never again"



I say "never again" every dam year and still end up doing it  But yes I've entered it again, but unlike previous years, I wont be hell bent of completing it to be honest


----------



## matticus (11 Dec 2020)

If you don't want to give free publicity to a high-end clothing company, here's an alternative (with real cotton badge!):
https://www.westerley.cc/festive-500-challenge/
(identical rules)

There may be others?


----------



## albal (11 Dec 2020)

Don't own a turbo, swift etc.. Not enough room. Not interested either. Will attempt it as in previous years. Some you win some you lose, I won't be too fussed. I may actually be in Portugal working. Slightly better weather.


----------



## oldfatfool (13 Dec 2020)

Doing it over the 8 days with 'The Herd' providing swmbo does not want to go out as they are all late afternoon starts not sure the 500 k needs to be zwift or outside, think so long as Miles logged on Strava any virtual platform will work, I was going to make any lost mileage up on tacx rlv so hope so.


----------



## shnjmsn (13 Dec 2020)

Done 3 of the last 5 years........... Not too bothered either way, will be riding the bike whatever happens !


----------



## Dogtrousers (24 Dec 2020)

Kicked off with 142.3 km. Daily target down from 62.5 to 51.1 Will probably go up again over the next couple of days.


----------



## tallliman (24 Dec 2020)

88km today to kick things off


----------



## 13 rider (24 Dec 2020)

Working today but managed to rack up 60km on the commute to set me off


----------



## shnjmsn (24 Dec 2020)

shnjmsn said:


> Done 3 of the last 5 years........... Not too bothered either way, will be riding the bike whatever happens !



Made it out for a slow cold 100K potter over the Mendips. Not really feeling it but we'll see........ Rain and gales forecast in Somerset-shire from Boxing Day.............. Might still end up being a. non event for me !


----------



## matticus (24 Dec 2020)

90-odd social km*
Solid start, but I'm only expecting 6 rides so there's not much margin there!

*Including a lovely - but highly non CV-compliant - stop in a proper greasy spoon!


----------



## Dogtrousers (25 Dec 2020)

46km today. 312 remaining over 6 days. Required rate up a smidge to 52km/day.


----------



## 13 rider (25 Dec 2020)

Managed 38km today dodging patches of ice 400km to go already behind target


----------



## tallliman (25 Dec 2020)

156km completed albeit all of today's were done indoors. Unlike @13 rider, I didnt want to be dodging ice! Let's hope for a Saturday afternoon ride after the wine wears off....


----------



## Dogtrousers (26 Dec 2020)

Pleasant 70k today. Just over half done. Asking rate down to 48.4 k/day
May have a day off tomorrow.


----------



## AlanW (26 Dec 2020)

Bit of a late start this morning, but 197km done so far


----------



## 13 rider (26 Dec 2020)

Another 80km today up to 170km just about on target


----------



## shnjmsn (26 Dec 2020)

145K today, total 245, almost half way. 5 days to go......... Might manage it yet.......... Grim day...... wet, dark, cold, muddy, breezy....... The calm before the storm ! 💨🚴‍♂️


----------



## tallliman (26 Dec 2020)

218km so far, some miles to get @13 rider back on track tomorrow


----------



## albal (26 Dec 2020)

101 mile done in Spain. Heading home for the remainder. What's the forecast?


----------



## 13 rider (27 Dec 2020)

102km today upto 280km so a ride with @tallliman has got me back on target


----------



## shnjmsn (27 Dec 2020)

80K of rain and mud. Now up to 330K. Should be achievable now with 4 days left to do 170K........... Should be, he says.........


----------



## tallliman (27 Dec 2020)

13 rider said:


> 102km today upto 280km so a ride with @tallliman has got me back on target



It was a pleasure, up to 299km myself. Might take tomorrow off for a bit of a rest.


----------



## Dogtrousers (27 Dec 2020)

When I saw the weather this morning I thought I'd made a good call to take the day off. But I was tempted out by the blue skies in the afternoon. 48km took me past 300. 196 left to go.


----------



## SWSteve (27 Dec 2020)

192k done so far. 100k planned for tomorrow and then 3x65k to finish. I’m hoping that I can get it done with ~30k required on NYE to mean I can have an easier final day.

All of it zwift so far as the weather has been atrocious in Somerset shire during the times I had available for rides.

Final 3 days will all be outside rides to give me some relief. Sweets Tea Rooms open again for take away on Wednesday so that’ll be a good trip


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Dec 2020)

I got my smart trainer on Christmas Eve, so I've decided to try and do it all virtually, Bloody hell it is hard work, though it is nice that the cafe stop is always 15 feet away. On 291km, though I am working New Years Eve so really need to get it done by the 30th.


----------



## matticus (27 Dec 2020)

Day4: A little ahead of schedule after 85k riding round floods today. Sadly the same roads are all forecast to freeze tonight !

EDIT: my numbers, so I don't lose them (and because battery issues meant I don't have a proper log 🤦‍♂️ )
Day 1+3 rides: 209k
Day 2 walk: 13k (Christmas day walk - sacred!)
Day 4: 89k (included cheeky ride to Halfords for bits)
311k at the half-way stage. Required rate now 47.25 runs per Over, with all wickets in hand.

Although temps are now above zero, I won't risk riding until the afternoon. I just don't enjoy riding while worrying.


----------



## SWSteve (27 Dec 2020)

matticus said:


> A little ahead of schedule after 85k riding round floods today. Sadly the same roads are all forecast to freeze tonight !



good job! I’m a little worried about ice/snow tonight. Good job on getting ahead of schedule


----------



## Tribansman (28 Dec 2020)

A tough 200km flood and ice dodging ride yesterday got me back on track. Now done 367km. Had stuff on in the morning so left at 3pm, roads were gloriously quiet, if a little treacherous for the last hour - had to walk a couple of sections near the end. Was a lovely bright full moon most of the ride.

Done all outdoor miles so far but looking at the forecast, may need to do some virtual miles today or tomorrow as need to get more or less done by the 29th.

Pleased I signed up, have needed the extra motivation of the challenge to get out


----------



## tallliman (28 Dec 2020)

349km done now after a little time on Zwift this morning. With ice warnings about, I might have to do more inside.


----------



## SWSteve (28 Dec 2020)

106km on the turbo today to cross 300. 3 easy days planned to cross the 500 barrier, weather looking wet and horrible tomorrow, if so I’ll stay on the turbo to avoid chances of getting a cold. How much are you all eating? I’m struggling to manage enough calories to stay at equal, let alone it be ‘proper’ food


----------



## 13 rider (28 Dec 2020)

56 properly cold Kms today ,thankfully no ice to be seen . Upto 336km working the next 2 days but a few commuting miles should see need around 80km on New year's Eve


----------



## Dogtrousers (28 Dec 2020)

Up to 361 km now. Just done a 55k ride and I think I may have had enough. That ride was a real slog. Not physically - I'm just getting bored with it. Had to keep forcing myself not to turn back.


----------



## shnjmsn (28 Dec 2020)

Just hit 400 this morning. Horrible morning out on the levels, cold muddy wet.......... glad to get out as always but finding the 500 more of a challenge this year with the weather the way it is ! Still, 62 miles to go with 3 days to do it in............... What could go wrong.........


----------



## 13 rider (28 Dec 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> Up to 361 km now. Just done a 55k ride and I think I may have had enough. That ride was a real slog. Not physically - I'm just getting bored with it. Had to keep forcing myself not to turn back.


Yep doing outside this year is proving to be tough . Warm up at home possible day off and you can do it


----------



## oldfatfool (28 Dec 2020)

Completed today with 551km ridden, might take a day off tomorrow.


----------



## shnjmsn (28 Dec 2020)

oldfatfool said:


> Completed today with 551km ridden, might take a day off tomorrow.



Great effort, well done !!!!!


----------



## Milzy (28 Dec 2020)

I’ve got 316k done all outside. Hoping to finish it outside on Thursday. Weather is bleak though. 
I’d have had it wrapped up on Zwift by now.


----------



## Noodle Legs (29 Dec 2020)

Yep. I’m well under way, albeit on the trainer. At the time of writing this I have 166km left. If all goes to plan it should be wrapped up tomorrow.


----------



## tallliman (29 Dec 2020)

I'm down to 88km to go.....hopefully a couple of more rides inside. Snow here in the East Midlands so don't want to risk it.


----------



## Dogtrousers (29 Dec 2020)

Day off cycling today. Things to do. Which is why I've been sitting around doing nothing all day. I may nip out for a cheeky 20k later


----------



## AlanW (29 Dec 2020)

30km left for me as of lunchtime today, but will probably jump on Zwift later on and rattle those few kms off


----------



## albal (29 Dec 2020)

300 done. A real slog this one this year. 2019 forced to abandon as I got I'll. Can't forfeit this year.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Dec 2020)

30 miles left for me, all done indoors, When it was snowing this morning I was happy to be inside.

Definitely easier on the trainer than being outdoors, but has been harder than I thought it would be. Mind you after doing nearly 250 miles I decided to follow the set up guidance that came with the trainer and I had the seat 4 inches too low and similar on the bars.


----------



## shnjmsn (29 Dec 2020)

Another shocker today, no snow yet but cold rain.......... again I have no toes ! 

Was going to get it cracked off today but the weather beat me down in the end. 464 KM's, so only a short 36 out tomorrow for a coffee and (takeaway) bacon sarnie to celebrate 🥓☕


----------



## AlanW (29 Dec 2020)

All done and dusted!


----------



## 13 rider (29 Dec 2020)

Another 54km bitterly cold commute . The weather might beat me looking at the forecast 110km to go


----------



## tallliman (29 Dec 2020)

13 rider said:


> Another 54km bitterly cold commute . The weather might beat me looking at the forecast 110km to go



Time to rig up a trainer to Zwift?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Dec 2020)

13 rider said:


> Another 54km bitterly cold commute . The weather might beat me looking at the forecast 110km to go



If you get desperate you can use my trainer on NYE, Cafe is open for coffees and Christmas cake.


----------



## 13 rider (29 Dec 2020)

Supersuperleeds said:


> If you get desperate you can use my trainer on NYE, Cafe is open for coffees and Christmas cake.


Thanks for the kind offer ,but for me it's outside or bust . probably not really wise to mix households at this time anyway . I have resigned myself to the fact it might not get finished not going to take to many risks just for a swimming badge


----------



## matticus (29 Dec 2020)

I *think* I'm on 80-90 to go. Need to properly upload! plan is to do it tomorrow, starting mid-morning to avoid the slight ice risk (roads were pretty dry today, apart from the obvious residual flooded bits). Weather on Day8 doesn't look any better, and there is every chance it will change for the worse, so best to get the runs while I can.

The psychology of this has been really interesting; what with the varying weather/floods, and reading others commentaries, with your differing strategies and environments!

EDIT: my numbers, so I don't lose them (and because battery issues meant I don't have a proper log 🤦‍♂️ )
Day 1+3 rides: 209k
Day 2 walk: 13k (Christmas day walk - sacred!)
Day 4: 87k (included cheeky ride to Halfords for bits)
Day 5: 39k
Day 6: 75k
Total: 423km over 6 days, so 77 to win, at a rate of 38.5.


----------



## Milzy (30 Dec 2020)

75 m left to go & the weather is atrocious. I’m trying to go 100% outdoor as it’s seen as a tough winter challenge. Anyone can pootle indoors watching Netflix super comfortable. If you live in Canada or Alaska I’ll let you off.


----------



## Tribansman (30 Dec 2020)

Milzy said:


> 75 m left to go & the weather is atrocious. I’m trying to go 100% outdoor as it’s seen as a tough winter challenge. Anyone can pootle indoors watching Netflix super comfortable. If you live in Canada or Alaska I’ll let you off.



Yep, I'm trying to do fully outdoors too. Have 108km left but am working today and tomorrow, so am thinking 2x local loop rides on main roads I know should be clear of any ice. Hoping to get 70km done tonight, just leaving 38 for the final day. 

I did hope to do a longer ride yesterday but went out for 15 miles off road with my lad and although great to be out together was very slow going so was freezing by the time we got back and couldn't face going out again in the cold, on my own, in the dark!


----------



## shnjmsn (30 Dec 2020)

Final 36K cracked off this morning on very icy slippery roads........... Pleased it's over to be honest, it's been............ errrrrr.......... emotional ! I think the weather played a bigger part this year, more so than any of the last few years I've done this thing...........

Glad to have made it again anyway this year, I think 5 of the last 6 completed now. Seemed harder what with the weather this year, or am I just getting older ! 🤔

Anyway, huge luck for the last few miles one and all, I hope you manage to complete it in whatever way you are doing it ! 

Happy New Year and here's to many more miles of staying upright and being allowed back into the cafes and pubs again to help support our cycling !!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Dec 2020)

Looking at the Strava page there is no swimming badge this year.


----------



## tallliman (30 Dec 2020)

Well done to those who've finished! I've got 37km to go and I'm tempted to try and do that today.


----------



## Dogtrousers (30 Dec 2020)

Very nippy out first thing. But once the sun came up it was a nice day for cycling. Managed 115k on a very unethically flat route out to the Hoo Peninsula via Gravesend. 24k to go.


----------



## 13 rider (30 Dec 2020)

Glad your still in the game @Dogtrousers 
Another bitterly cold commute added 53kms ,57ms to go


----------



## Dogtrousers (30 Dec 2020)

13 rider said:


> Glad your still in the game @Dogtrousers
> Another bitterly cold commute added 53kms ,57ms to go


Initially I was doing it on local loops, straying no further than about 20km from home, mostly much less. It was doing my nut in. I hate to think how many times I've gone round the Elmers End roundabout.So I went slightly mad today and did a "proper" out and back ride, which was much better mentally. (Didn't go outside the tier 4 boundary though)


----------



## albal (30 Dec 2020)

Never looked down until 14 mile in. Poxy gps. Wasn't working . Did a re set , and started again. Recorded 66 mile. Through the forest and back.
Plenty of ice about. Took it steady. Just about 14 mile left, which I'll do when ice has melted tomorrow.


----------



## Fiona R (30 Dec 2020)

Fipping heck it's been tough. I've/I'm working full days 24th/31st (both good weather days) so just commutes those days. I've flogged it out in Somerset mostly around freezing with sun wind hail sleet and good ol rain. I've lost my feet many times, been totally self sufficient and mostly solo. 67km was left for today and I managed it, not up on the Mendips as planned but loops of Kingston Seymour way after lunchtime after a test run for milk locally and the ice had melted, heard many tales of peeps upending this morning. I have my normal 15km commute tomorrow but it looks like that might not be on even on mtb. Far far far tougher than last year.

24th 15km commute (both dark missed the glorious weather!)
25th 40km
26th 46km
27th 114km
28th 78km
29th 100+40km
30th 8+59km


----------



## matticus (31 Dec 2020)

Finished off with 78km yesterday (mid-morning start). Saw some snow on the high-ground round the Ridgeway, but conditions otherwise good-for-December. Still perishing cold of course!
Nice to have a day off for NYE, with that satisfied feeling of something done, finished, accomplished etc! I was bigly in need of a lift to end 2020 with.

I really don't like ice, but have to be grateful that I've seen no rain in daylight - which feels odd, considering how much floods have limited my routing. So reading about the weather that others have had (even fellow southerners) I think it's been a Good Year for this-sort-of-thing.

Good luck to anyone still on the road!


----------



## Dogtrousers (31 Dec 2020)

Done





Weather here in London not bad at all really. Some early morning cold starts but even at zero degrees the roads were all right. I got completely drenched in one very cold downpour but apart from that avoided rain. Not been particularly windy.


----------



## Tribansman (31 Dec 2020)

Well done to all who've finished and very impressed with those who did it with a couple of days to spare. Can't believe there are some that have done 500km on a turbo! An hour indoors is my limit, just get too bored - and so much of the reason why I get on my bike is to get fresh air and see/hear different sights and sounds .

Hoping to get my remaining 80km done this evening when I've finished work. Hasn't exactly gone to plan, but I prioritised a couple of rides with my lad instead of long solo ones. Just hope I can summon up the energy later to get out!


----------



## matticus (31 Dec 2020)

\Audax in-joke
If the weather is really bad, you should ask to defer for a month
/Audax in-joke


----------



## 13 rider (31 Dec 2020)

Over the line matched @Dogtrousers massive total of 502km  just enough is enough . Racked up the last 56km with a mid morning ride bloody cold still
I'm never ever doing it again 



See you same time next year


----------



## oldfatfool (31 Dec 2020)

8 days gone and decided to end indoors with a trip up alpe de zwift.


----------



## tallliman (31 Dec 2020)

Challenge done with a group ride on Zwift. Got a phone call so lost the pack and stupidly tried to catch the group.....50mins later at ftp, the ride ended and I just caught on!


----------



## matticus (31 Dec 2020)

With 2020 done, I'm feeling the lust for an actual patch. This one might require some belt-tightening:


----------



## albal (31 Dec 2020)

Done last 22km today. A 4.5 mile loop locally. Well done to all who completed.


----------



## 13 rider (31 Dec 2020)

matticus said:


> With 2020 done, I'm feeling the lust for an actual patch. This one might require some belt-tightening:
> 
> View attachment 566487



Just looking through my sock drawer I've got 4 years of badges somewhere . This time next year I'll be a millionaire


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 Dec 2020)

This is my 8th year of doing it. I can’t find the 2017 badge, but am happy to take offers over £1,000 per badge from fellow cc’ers on the others


----------



## Tribansman (1 Jan 2021)

13 rider said:


> Over the line matched @Dogtrousers massive total of 502km  just enough is enough . Racked up the last 56km with a mid morning ride bloody cold still
> I'm never ever doing it again
> 
> See you same time next year



My total too! Did the final 80km tonight, finished at 11pm, so only just. Was very cold come the end as fog came down. Celebrated with a coffee stout and a tray of (McCain's) Smiles 👊


----------



## AlanW (1 Jan 2021)

Finished it with two days to spare, so l thought, l know what better way to end the year than one last "quick" session on Zwift.


----------



## oldfatfool (24 Dec 2021)

That time of year again, just banged out the first 50k whether I make the rest only the weather and swmbo know 🤣


----------



## Tribansman (24 Dec 2021)

Going to give it a go but family constraintsband working 29-31st mean it's unlikely I'll get anywhere near the distance.

Not been able to do owt today either, recovering from a 500 mile round trip to collect the folks and then some food prep when I got home.

Going to try and drag myself out of bed early tomorrow so I can get back before Mini T wakes up. Hoping to get 50km in.

Forecast temperatures look kind for the period, but looks like there's a lot of rain about...


----------



## 13 rider (24 Dec 2021)

Yep I'm in again strongly suspect I won't finish this year . The weather looks wet not getting wet for the sake of this challenge . Extended morning commute today and home 35 miles in the bag


----------



## Dogtrousers (24 Dec 2021)

I did it last year but it became a bit of a chore so I'm going to say "bin there, done that" this year.

But all power to those of you who are doing it. I'll be thinking of you as I sit on the sofa watching terrible old films.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (24 Dec 2021)

With you all in spirit, definitely not in body 

On nightshift 2/4 and the weather is crap so not this year, (or any year)!


----------



## BianchiVirgin (24 Dec 2021)

I'm in. First 86km done today. Will likely be 6 or 7 days of similar distances. A lot depends on the weather.


----------



## Alex321 (24 Dec 2021)

I'd love to try this one year, but I just can't honestly see me having the time. I feel guilty sometimes taking a 2 hour ride at weekenmds or holidays, and 2 hours isn't enough to do the 71.5km that you would have to average per day. 

I've never actually done that much in a day anyhow, though if I felt I could spare more time I would.


----------



## AlanW (24 Dec 2021)

Be rude not to l guess on account l've completed every single one since they first started.
But unlike previous years when l've banged in a 100 miler to kick it off, l made do with a modest 60 miles today.
But l still dont think its fair to include inside or manually inputted rides, not really a challenge anymore is it?


----------



## Milzy (24 Dec 2021)

I did it last year in freezing temperatures. I doubt I gained anything from it. Just suffering & not seeing my family as much. I’d only do it again indoors or in a warmer country.


----------



## Tribansman (25 Dec 2021)

My main reasons for doing it are to end the year with a flourish and enable guilt free calorie intake over the festive period.

But yeah, slogging out 80km in freezing fog on New Year's Eve last year really wasn't fun!


----------



## 13 rider (26 Dec 2021)

A ride on Xmas day 33 miles and a 50 miler today put me on 182km . If the weather holds tomorrow I'm in with a shot back to work Wednesday so just commuting miles for the last 3 days


----------



## BianchiVirgin (26 Dec 2021)

I'm at 230km after 92 this morning. Another 90+ due tomorrow.


----------



## Dogtrousers (26 Dec 2021)

Well done all doers. The weather seems much worse than last year, when it was a bit chilly but generally dry.


----------



## BianchiVirgin (26 Dec 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Well done all doers. The weather seems much worse than last year, when it was a bit chilly but generally dry.


Biblical rain here yesterday and last night. Flooding everywhere.


----------



## AlanW (27 Dec 2021)

335km completed so far, although I am cheating by riding on Zwift as well


----------



## 13 rider (27 Dec 2021)

Another 104 km ride today up to 296 km. The weather is just depressing dull overcast and a bit of rain and tomorrow looks worse


----------



## 13 rider (28 Dec 2021)

So I thought today that would finish off my chances . Awoke this morning at 0800 to the sound of rain lashing against the window ,Had a arranged meet at 1000 with Tallliman for a 50km ride which I would have got up to 50 m. Was quite thankful when he texted to same he wasn't coming due to the rain . So nipped to the shops to top up on milk and bread . By 1030 it was beginning to clear . Out the door at 1100 home 50 miles later still dry up to 377 km .3 days commuting to knock the rest off which is doable if the weather is ok


----------



## Tribansman (28 Dec 2021)

Well done to all you who've made progress, especially as the weather's been poor.

I've failed miserably, haven't been able to make time at all and working rest of week. Just a few low mileage spins with Mini T and Grandad T, which have been lovely but not enough to burn off the obscene amount of foodnive eaten since Christmas Eve!


----------



## AlanW (28 Dec 2021)

38km to go and that's it for another year!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Dec 2021)

BianchiVirgin said:


> Biblical rain here yesterday and last night. Flooding everywhere.



Perfect weather for it.


----------



## BianchiVirgin (29 Dec 2021)

I'm at 368km. I'll do 70ish today and finish either tomorrow or Friday, depending on my pins. And the weather.


----------



## albal (29 Dec 2021)

356km done. It's not the rain I,m too bothered about, more the south westerly winds.


----------



## BianchiVirgin (29 Dec 2021)

430km done. 70km left for Friday. Need a rest tomorrow


----------



## Noodle Legs (30 Dec 2021)

AlanW said:


> But l still dont think its fair to include inside or manually inputted rides, not really a challenge anymore is it?



Well Rapha and Strava obviously think it is! I agree with you 100% on the manually inputted rides however there could be many reasons as to why some can’t get the challenge done outside (time, weather, lockdowns etc) so to dismiss indoor efforts is a little purist and snobby in my view.


----------



## matticus (30 Dec 2021)

Noodle Legs said:


> ...
> there could be many reasons as to why some can’t get the challenge done outside *(time, weather, lockdowns* etc) so to dismiss indoor efforts is a little purist and snobby in my view.


- time: err ... unless you live down a mine, or on a teeny island a boat-ride from somewhere rideable, I can't see that.
- weather: this is THE WHOLE POINT of the challenge. It's Christmas - it's cold outside. And probably wet+windy!
- lockdowns: how many places does this stop you riding 100k?

Right, I'm done, make up your own stupid rules. I'm not playing this year so do what you like


----------



## Dogtrousers (30 Dec 2021)

If you don't want to do it on an indoor trainer, don't. How other people do it doesn't affect that. 

But like @matticus I'm not doing it. Instead I have made tremendous progress on tidying up the garden. Unfortunately Rapha won't accept gardening which I think is _totally unfair_.


----------



## Alex321 (30 Dec 2021)

matticus said:


> - time: err ... unless you live down a mine, or on a teeny island a boat-ride from somewhere rideable, I can't see that.
> - weather: this is THE WHOLE POINT of the challenge. It's Christmas - it's cold outside. And probably wet+windy!
> - lockdowns: how many places does this stop you riding 100k?
> 
> Right, I'm done, make up your own stupid rules. I'm not playing this year so do what you like


I don't agree at all about the weather being the whole point - and obviously, neither do the organisers, or they wouldn't allow indoor rides. 

And yes, time can very much be an issue.


----------



## Dogtrousers (30 Dec 2021)

Alex321 said:


> I don't agree at all about the weather being the whole point - and obviously, neither do the organisers, or they wouldn't allow indoor rides.


Are antipodeans allowed to enter? Or do they have their own special one in July?


----------



## matticus (30 Dec 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> How other people do it doesn't affect that.


Are you simple?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 Dec 2021)

If doing it indoors, you may as well do it in the summer. Same difficulty


----------



## Dogtrousers (30 Dec 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> If doing it indoors, you may as well do it in the summer. Same difficulty


But not the same _opportunity_ with bank holidays being lined up and a lot of offices being closed and some employers insisting that you take holiday between them. And as noted above, it's not winter everywhere. Antipodeans are free to enter.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 Dec 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> But not the same _opportunity_ with bank holidays being lined up and a lot of offices being closed and some employers insisting that you take holiday between them. And as noted above, it's not winter everywhere. Antipodeans are free to enter.



Yeah but it’s indoors the trainer will give you 30% above your typical outdoor average speed. You don’t need all that much time if indoors. About 15 hours over 8 days. Set the trainer on a downhill slope and average 70 km/h complete it in even less time.


----------



## matticus (30 Dec 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> it's not winter everywhere.


It is on Cyclechat.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 Dec 2021)

Needs to get back to its roots

”First conceived on the snowy roads of Kent in Southern England, the Festive 500 started out as one man’s personal battle against the elements.”


----------



## Dogtrousers (30 Dec 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Yeah but it’s indoors the trainer will give you 30% above your typical outdoor average speed. You don’t need all that much time if indoors. About 15 hours over 8 days.


Sounds like the logical choice. I feel a bit stupid for doing it outside now.

Although I'd have to add on time setting up my turbo, which weighs a ton to lug around, putting the bike on and spending half an hour swearing getting it to hook up with the PC. Then I need a cuppa to recover from setting it all up. And time taken putting it all away afterwards. 



Ming the Merciless said:


> Needs to get back to its roots
> 
> ”First conceived on the snowy roads of Kent in Southern England, the Festive 500 started out as one man’s personal battle against the elements.”


Are we limiting it to modern Kent, or are we using the historic boundaries? And does it _have_ to be snowing? 

There's absolutely nothing stopping people from adopting these restrictions if they want.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 Dec 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Sounds like the logical choice. I feel a bit stupid for doing it outside now.
> 
> Although I'd have to add on time setting up my turbo, which weighs a ton to lug around, putting the bike on and spending half an hour swearing getting it to hook up with the PC. Then I need a cuppa to recover from setting it all up. And time taken putting it all away afterwards.
> 
> ...



Yes 😂


----------



## AlanW (30 Dec 2021)

When the Rapha challenge first started, I rode in some truly awful conditions in order to finish it, okay more fool me. But that was the challenge, come rain or shine you had to go out. But the key was to hit the first day hard and knock out at least 80 miles in order to give yourself that all important buffer, weather and family commitments etc etc.

For your efforts you were then rewarded with a nice cloth sewn on Rapha Festive 500 roundel.....okay so I'm easily pleased.

What do you get now, nothing, diddly squat!

I totally get last year that things were very different and lock down rules applied to some areas and to combat that they allowed indoor and manually inputted rides. BUT, this year (and maybe last year) to it would have better to separate the original Rapha 500 challenge and run a new "Rapha 500 Inside" challenge?

Yes I have completed it this year using both inside and outside rides to count towards the overall total, but rest assured that by the time tomorrow comes I would have done it purely on road miles alone anyway.


----------



## 13 rider (30 Dec 2021)

Update 41km to go ,An extended commute tomorrow should see these ticked off ( all outside for those interested )


----------



## albal (31 Dec 2021)

Completed today. All on road for the information.


----------



## BianchiVirgin (31 Dec 2021)

That's me done. 508km total and 3800m climbing.


----------



## 13 rider (31 Dec 2021)

I'm done 501km just enough is enough . 
Found it easier this year without having to worry about ice and the weather in the whole was dark and depressing but mainly dry


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Jan 2022)

Honestly, this guy even used a e-bike for some of it. What a ... oh, hang on, it's Steve Abraham

https://www.strava.com/activities/6453884097/overview

_I ended up riding a few miles without the assist on, only switching it on when I really did need it, as I was carrying something like 80kg in the trailer. There were times when I was down to 2-3mph going up inclines without the assist on. Combined weight of myself, bike, trailer and load would have been about 210kg. So not many watts/kg!

_


----------



## Fiona R (3 Jan 2022)

I rode Festive 500 the last 2 years. This year I've not been on a bike since 14th December. Huge congratulations to everyone who achieved their goals, outdoors, indoors, e bike, hot, cold, wet, dry. You beat the other 99.999999% who did diddly squat


----------



## albal (23 Dec 2022)

Starting tomorrow, 100 km ride. Not very optimistic this year, tho time will tell.


----------



## 13 rider (23 Dec 2022)

Will just ride and see where I end up . Zwift are making a big thing about this year but to me that's just about have I got enough time to complete the challenge . Doing it outside in Britian is a proper challenge


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Dec 2022)

albal said:


> Starting tomorrow, 100 km ride. Not very optimistic this year, tho time will tell.



Well you’ve only got another 7 days not to be optimistic, then you have a whole new year 😁


----------



## Dogtrousers (23 Dec 2022)

Not this year. Have rellies visiting from abroad. Will need to be on family duty.


----------



## Tribansman (23 Dec 2022)

I'm in. Got 400 miles to do to get to my annual target of 10,000 miles for the first time. Progress stalled due to COVID and the ice and snow so left with a bit of a challenge!


----------



## BianchiVirgin (23 Dec 2022)

Not this year. Did it last year.


----------



## Milzy (24 Dec 2022)

Done before in a cold snap. Next time I do it will be on Zwift. Then probably never again unless I win lotto and get into Australia.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Dec 2022)

Going to be a mix of real riding and Zwift for me. Did 164 real kilometres today. I need to be up to put the turkey in the oven early tomorrow so will likely do an hour or so on Zwift before the rest of the lazy gits get up. 

I think the weather forecast is rain every day here in Leicester, so looks like it will be the rest on Zwift.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Dec 2022)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I think the weather forecast is rain every day here in Leicester, so looks like it will be the rest on Zwift.



Isn’t the weather the point of the timing of the Rapha 500?


----------



## Milzy (24 Dec 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Isn’t the weather the point of the timing of the Rapha 500?



It is in the Southern Hemisphere and around the equator.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Dec 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Isn’t the weather the point of the timing of the Rapha 500?



I've done it 7 times outside, I'm now getting to the age where inside is much more attractive


----------



## Tribansman (24 Dec 2022)

I'm hoping to do it all outside as I prefer the rain and cold over the excruciatingly boring turbo. The most I've ever done in one sitting inside is 2.5 hours and the lack of standing meant my arris was red raw!


----------



## Sallar55 (25 Dec 2022)

It used to be a challenge. Completing it was dependant upon weather ,daylight and the amount of spare time you had. Now if you can do it on the turbo whats the point , its not a challenge any more. As for those down under why not a June version for them.🫢 And the further north you live it can be a nightmare 500.


----------



## AlanW (25 Dec 2022)

Sallar55 said:


> It used to be a challenge. Completing it was dependant upon weather ,daylight and the amount of spare time you had. Now if you can do it on the turbo whats the point , its not a challenge any more. As for those down under why not a June version for them.🫢 And the further north you live it can be a nightmare 500.



Absolutely agree. I've completed them all when, as you say it was a proper challenge. The key was to hit it hard on the first day and try and get a 100 miler in the bank.


----------



## Dogtrousers (25 Dec 2022)

Ah ha, the tread has once again become the home of the grumbling curmudgeon. Turbos? Bah, humbug.

When I did mine I deliberately included a couple of km on the turbo just because I could.


----------



## Tribansman (25 Dec 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Ah ha, the _tread_ has once again become the home of the grumbling curmudgeon.



Can see you're tyred of all the grumbling


----------



## Dogtrousers (25 Dec 2022)

Tribansman said:


> Can see you're tyred of all the grumbling



I need to get a grip.


----------



## Tribansman (25 Dec 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> I need to get a grip.



That's the clincher


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (25 Dec 2022)

Stay in the house and get rubbered 🥃


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 Dec 2022)

Tribansman said:


> That's the clincher



This has got inflated out of all proportion


----------



## albal (25 Dec 2022)

Tribansman said:


> I'm hoping to do it all outside as I prefer the rain and cold over the excruciatingly boring turbo. The most I've ever done in one sitting inside is 2.5 hours and the lack of standing meant my arris was red raw!



I don't own a turbo.


----------



## 13 rider (25 Dec 2022)

Is there actually a strava festive 500 challenge this year ?


----------



## Dogtrousers (25 Dec 2022)

13 rider said:


> Is there actually a strava festive 500 challenge this year ?



I think this is it 

https://www.strava.com/challenges/rapha-festive-500-2022


----------



## 13 rider (25 Dec 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> I think this is it
> 
> https://www.strava.com/challenges/rapha-festive-500-2022


Thanks I couldn't find it


----------



## Alex321 (25 Dec 2022)

I can't see me ever being able to do this. You have to average 37.3 miles per day for 8 days, and I'm only hoping to get my 13th ride of 35 miles+ for the year some time this week.

Even if I had the strength & fitness, I would not be popular with my wife if I tried to do a 2 hour+ ride every day for that period.


----------



## Dogtrousers (25 Dec 2022)

Alex321 said:


> I can't see me ever being able to do this. You have to average 37.3 miles per day for 8 days, and I'm only hoping to get my 13th ride of 35 miles+ for the year some time this week.
> 
> Even if I had the strength & fitness, I would not be popular with my wife if I tried to do a 2 hour+ ride every day for that period.



I only managed it when I did because COVID cancelled all the usual Christmas duties. Normally I have too much other stuff to do.


----------



## matticus (26 Dec 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> When I did mine I deliberately included a couple of km on the turbo just because I could.



Ooh you rebel - really stirring things up, even over Christmas!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Dec 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> When I did mine I deliberately included a couple of km on the turbo just because I could.



Did you throw buckets of water over yourself and tip the turbo over onto its side to simulate heavy rain and ice of winter?


----------



## matticus (26 Dec 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Isn’t the weather the point of the timing of the Rapha 500?



and also the lack of daylight. I do sometimes feel for the more northerly scots - I might allow turbo miles for Shetlanders!

(Don't get me started on folks that ride parts of their RRTY in the southern hemisphere ... )

I do think people get this all out of persepctive: it's not a macho competitive challenge, it's a motivation thing, to help get us out of the house when we least want to. And a fun thing to bring cyclists together (virtually) at Christmas when it can be a downturn. n.b. I am right about this - if you have a different motivation, you are mistaken and need not reply to this post.


----------



## Dogtrousers (26 Dec 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Did you throw buckets of water over yourself and tip the turbo over onto its side to simulate heavy rain and ice of winter?



Why would I do that?  It didn't rain heavily and it wasn't icy in Dec 2020. The other 490-odd km I did outside I got rained on briefly once and never saw any ice. Weather was quite nice IIRC. A bit grey and cloudy.


----------



## Dogtrousers (26 Dec 2022)

matticus said:


> a fun thing to bring cyclists together (virtually) at Christmas



Virtually? That doesn't count. Cyclists can only be brought together at Christmas if they go outside to bring themselves together. Everyone knows that.


----------



## Andrew Br (26 Dec 2022)

My first (and last ?) attempt at it this year.
Since I don't own a turbo it's all going to be outdoors.
300+km so far after today's ride (162km/51km/89km) so I'm well ahead of schedule.
I can't say it's fun, hence the "and last" comment. The weather in Manchester has been OK but it looks like it's going to be very wet tomorrow afternoon so I'll aim to get out early and knock off another 50+km with a view to doing the same on Wednesday (also forecast to be wet).
Thursday looks like it'll be dry(ish) so I'll aim for a long one then and hope to complete Friday with Saturday in reserve.
One annoying puncture; difficult to fix and I couldn't get the tyre to seat properly with the new tube so I ended up doing small loops within walking distance of home to make it a 100 mile/162km day. This was Xmas Eve.
_If_ I try it again, it'll be with a group; riding solo into the wind (as I've been doing) is incredibly demoralising especially as I know I need to keep something in reserve for the next day and the day after that. My average speeds are decreasing but the wind seems to be gaining in strength.
I managed to have a lovely Xmas day with friends yesterday and still get 50km in before going round to theirs then I had a bit of a lie-in today before a long-ish ride.
I've struggled to decide where to go; I've had plans every day but I've ended up riding in loops near home just to get some extra km on the clock. I stopped for a "celebratory" beer today because I'd done more than 250km and a quick calculation showed that I was about 10km short of 300km so I took the long way home......
I've also been very grateful to have 2 bikes to ride; I still haven't sorted the tyre issue from the 1st day but that's something I can do tomorrow pm when it's bucketing down.
Good luck to anyone else doing this .


----------



## cougie uk (27 Dec 2022)

I'm accidentally doing it - only cos I needed to get 150 miles in to hit a random target for the year, so it seems rude not to do this. 
It's all going to be on the trainer though for ease of time and its definitely much easier inside than out. 
Kudos to you outdoor people. I'll save that til Sunday.


----------



## albal (27 Dec 2022)

Woke up this a.m with a cold. 
The timing could not of been worse.
Managed to reach halfway to the 500 before the heavens opened, just before 3pm today. Tomorrow looks awful , rain all day until 3pm, . So not a lot of riding tomorrow.


----------



## AlanW (28 Dec 2022)

By my calculations, just 18.91 miles to go to finish it....


----------



## AlanW (28 Dec 2022)

AlanW said:


> By my calculations, just 18.91 miles to go to finish it....



Dam...its actually 28.64 miles remaining


----------



## AlanW (29 Dec 2022)

All done and dusted for another year


----------



## cougie uk (29 Dec 2022)

AlanW said:


> All done and dusted for another year



Nice work. I'm just over half way through with three rides left. I keep having to doublecheck that I have my sums right...


----------



## Milzy (29 Dec 2022)

I’m 90 miles off with 2 days to go. I didn’t really plan to do it. I’ve got a lot of family trips & getting tired so it’s going to be hard. I may do 45 tomorrow and 45 the day after.


----------



## Andrew Br (29 Dec 2022)

19km for me to do.
All being well, that will be a shopping trip and then out with friends for dinner tomorrow.
There will be another utility bike ride on Saturday; at the back of my mind is to do another "long one" but I really don't think that's going to happen.


----------



## Tribansman (29 Dec 2022)

63 miles to go. Although 112 needed to reach my 2023 target.

Would have been less but my planned really long ride today was scuppered by a recurrent puncture and lack of spare tubes/patches to fix on the 3rd flat. Must be something in my tyre but for the life of me I couldn't find it. Bloody infuriating. Abandoned at 120 miles and rescued by Mrs T. Thankfully, I was only from home as had planned a bit of a circuitous finish to get to 160+.

Tomorrow evening looks ok weather wise so will try and get out for a few hours then and hopefully only have a handful left to do on Saturday. Been tough this year, had rain, hail, snow and chilly winds. Today was very windy but dry and pretty mild, apart from when I stopped and then struggled in to get warm.


----------



## cougie uk (30 Dec 2022)

100 miles or so left. 50 Friday and 50 Saturday and I'm done. 
At least it's stopped me from snacking for a few hours each day.


----------



## Arrowfoot (30 Dec 2022)

When I Rapha initiated the 500, years ago. I thought it was an error in dates as it fell into prime extended family time, holiday season, travel trips, booze and letting yourself go. Plus winter. To my surprise thousands took part in it.


----------



## cougie uk (30 Dec 2022)

I used to ride on Xmas day but that was before family. It's so much easier to do it now that Zwifting is allowed.


----------



## Dogtrousers (30 Dec 2022)

I got back from my annual Christmas motorway misery yesterday. God I hate driving, especially in the dark, give me a bike in the cold drizzle any day.

Maybe next year...


----------



## chrisleuty (30 Dec 2022)

I was worried that the wind would get the better of me but I managed to finish it yesterday - even though it had turned dark, I wasn’t going to leave myself only a few kms to go today/tomorrow. That’s the seventh year running I’ve done it since I turned 50 and took up serious road cycling.


----------



## Milzy (30 Dec 2022)

I never ride on Xmas day so end up chasing. 41 miles left to do tomorrow.


----------



## cougie uk (30 Dec 2022)

Just under 50 miles tomorrow. Hopefully I can finish that off after parkrun tomorrow.


----------



## 13 rider (30 Dec 2022)

25km left for me to finish it off


----------



## BianchiVirgin (30 Dec 2022)

Glad i didn't try this year. Weather has been even worse than last year.


----------



## AlanW (30 Dec 2022)

Every year l say l will not do it again and ever year l just cannot help myself, l am so weak willed. 😡 
Making Zwift rides count towards completing it has certainly made it easier, that's a fact.
When the Rapha 500 challenge first started (10 years ago??) it was only outdoor rides that counted, it was nothing more than torture on occasions. Some of the conditions l rode in certainly had my wife questioning my sanity 🤣


----------



## cougie uk (30 Dec 2022)

I see some people have polished it off with a festive audax. Huge distances in the winter weather. It's so much easier nipping into the garage for a couple of hours each day.


----------



## Tribansman (31 Dec 2022)

Not long back from a tough and tired 75 mile ride to finish it off. Couldn't leave till early evening so was all in the dark, windy but dry and very mild so not too bad all in all. Enjoyed it this year, def been a challenge - finding the time amid a busy festive period more so than the weather.

Sadly, still got 35 to do tomorrow to get to my (ridiculously arbitrary) annual target!


----------



## Andrew Br (31 Dec 2022)

I finished yesterday evening as planned; rolled over 500km on the way to a pre-dinner drink. 
I've been out shopping on the bike this morning and I'll probably go for a ride later as well so I don't know what my total distance will be.

ETA, 526km in total. Today's riding was so refreshing: no need to think about adding on kms "just because". I'm going to like this as we move into 2023..
Group ride tomorrow, looking forward to it: great lunch venue then post-ride "debrief". I'm pretty sure there will be beers.

Happy NY everyone and well done on attempting/completing the Festive 500.


----------



## 13 rider (31 Dec 2022)

Knocked off the final kms this morning then carried on to cancel out the turbo day Kms so an extra 40kms to today's ride


----------



## cougie uk (31 Dec 2022)

Last two days have been complicated by the shower breaking and needing to get the electrician in - parkrun today was 4 mins slower than last week - that's the 250 miles in the legs to blame. Waiting on the electrician now so can't ride until after it's repaired. 
I've had to have a bath for the last two days - it's positively victorian this...


----------



## cougie uk (31 Dec 2022)

All done now. Celebrating with a shower and a Belgian Beer. I'll probably be asleep by 9.


----------



## Milzy (31 Dec 2022)

Even though I did most on Zwift my legs feel it. I can go into Jan with a bit of endurance built up so I’m happy.


----------



## Dogtrousers (31 Dec 2022)

Well done all finishers!


----------



## cougie uk (1 Jan 2023)

70 real miles today in the outside world for me and it was brrrrilliant. Ok so there were a lot of floods and hardly anyone out - but felt so good to be out. Will definitely do the R500 again this year - legs feel a lot better than I thought they would be.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Jan 2023)

The Rapha Festive 500 riders


----------

